# Sticky soap



## tiffanyjayne (Aug 19, 2013)

So i got my M+P soap this morning and so far i've made a 2 layer loaf, 3 guest soaps, i've used 4 colours, 3 oils and an exfoliater so lots of things going on, the one thing i have noticed is that even after 5-6 hours the soap is still sticky, not tacky like it's wet but leaving a greasy residue on my hands when i pick it up to move it/wrap it, should m+p do this or am i doing something wrong?

Thanks in advance


----------



## FGOriold (Aug 19, 2013)

You indicated that you used "3 oils".  What oils and how much are you adding to your base?


----------



## savonierre (Aug 20, 2013)

Your supplier should have a recommended maximum amount of other oils and additives that you can add to their M&P. Is it very humid where you live?


----------



## Crombie (Aug 20, 2013)

What brand MP base?  Oils are not needed in MP base.


----------



## tiffanyjayne (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry I'm not very good at explaining myself and I'm doped up on meds so bare with me, I made about 6 types of m+p soaps but I used 3 different essential oils for smell, I bought the m+p from eBay and it came with no ingredient list or tips so I added 3-5 drops to each mix in the hope it would work, other than the essential oil and colour I didn't add anything else except to one that I added lavender buds but they all have the same tacky feel to them like they are too warm and ready to melt, I hope that explains things a little better x


----------



## FGOriold (Aug 20, 2013)

Without knowing more about the base and the ingredients in it, it is hard to really know what is going on.  Maybe try a good quality base (that lists the ingredients) from a reputable soap supplier.  I have used only SFIC bases and have never had the problem you are describing.  So without having more info, not really sure how to help.  Can you ask the ebay seller for more info about what you purchased.


----------



## Marilyna (Aug 20, 2013)

I like to let my MP soap sit out for several days before wrapping, so give yours a bit of time and see how it is. Are you in an air conditioned setting? 

Also, 3-5 drops of essential oil isn't enough. I use 1/2 oz of FO per lb of MP. Not sure what the rate for essential oils should be, but it's way more than a few drops.


----------



## tiffanyjayne (Aug 21, 2013)

I added 3-5 drops per soap mould, my moulds are only 4x2 inches and the soap is for a child so I wasn't too concerned with sticking to the correct measures for colour/smell as she's not too interested  i'm not a fan of M+p and my heart lies with hot process but I was told to try M+P first so gave it a go. I'm not in an air conditioned setting.

I've got a list of the ingredients below but no % was given, i'll email back and try to get more details

Aqua, Propylene Glycol, Sodium Stearate, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Glycerine, Sucrose, Sodium Cocoate, Sodium Xylene Sulphonate, Titanium Dioxide, Stearic Acid, Tetrasodium EDTA, Tedtrasodium Editronate


----------



## Marilyna (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh, ok.  Sounds good.  How does it feel today?


----------



## tiffanyjayne (Aug 21, 2013)

It's still quite sticky but I think I rushed wrapping it (over excitement )
It's very lathery though so i'm please  Sadly we don't have a bramble berry here and the $55 delivery charge is a killer so i'm stuck with a cheaper mix but i'm hoping my HP soap will be better quality


----------



## Marilyna (Aug 21, 2013)

I've been using Wholesale Supplies Plus Detergent Free Low Sweat base lately and I really like it. They have good prices on base. But there may not be anything wrong with what you got from Ebay. 

I've done HP and CP in the past and like them, but lately have been enjoying melt and pour even more. It's so pretty!


----------



## tiffanyjayne (Aug 21, 2013)

I've find M+p mega expensive tbh, I can make 4 batches of HP/CP for the same price as M+P from the ebay seller, for kids and bold bright soap m+p is brilliant, it also cuts back on the waiting process that comes with CP so I may try it again soon


----------



## Crombie (Aug 22, 2013)

There is a huge difference in the quality of MP bases.  SFIC and BB appear to be favorites among MP soapers.  You might try WSP (Wholesale Supplies Plus) - you get free shipping at $30.00.   I like their Baby Buttermilk a lot - but it is a "softer" soap and their Cocoa Butter Base (which I like for embeds).  Many like their Three Butter Base.

The general recommendation is to wrap MP immediately after molding and I have always done that and never had sticky soap.  Heat and humidity may be a factor if you are not running your AC in the summer; otherwise, you should be able to wrap right away.  MP soap will lose moisture quickly which is why that is recommended.


----------

